# Custom Horseboxes



## jwhelan1992 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey guys!

Has anyone had their horseboxes done up? I’ve recently bought an old beat up horsebox and I’m looking to get it restored – I’ve found these guys at Roda who aren’t far from me and some of their custom restorations look great! - https://www.rodaukltd.com/horsebox-respray-repairs-cost

Let me see some of yours for inspiration! Has anyone here used Roda? What do you think of their designs?

Is there anything I should look out for when getting this done?


Thanks


----------

